# Which of These Makes a Better Pet??



## TheSimster (Jul 30, 2009)

I have a 55 gallon tank and am looking to get some more fish due to some recent events. I am looking for which of these GENERALLY makes a better pet (not which will work in a 55, I know that they need more space than that)

A Flowerhorn
A pair of Convicts
A pair of Jack Dempsey's


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

Jack's do well, I have one and he's pretty chill, but will get rowdy when he has too. I also have a convict and don't think I'll ever buy another one because of it's obnoxious behavior. Never had a flowerhorn, but would like too.


----------



## aFinFan (Jul 29, 2009)

What are the dimensions of this tank?I think you can cross the Flowerhorn off any 55 to small for them.If the tank is a 4 footer maybe one JD be ok still kinda small,the cons are fine either way.Firemouth,Salvini,Blue Acara are also viable options for you to name a few.Check out the cookie cutter setups in the library for your tank size,then read up on the fish that interest you in the profile section.They all make good pets if housed well,I'm sorry I misread your post where you said you wanted which made a better pet regardless of tank size.  Flowerhorns can be extremely interactive with their owner but it would not be a happy pet in a 55 tall.


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

I think that you could actually squeeze a pair of JD's in a 55g....but things will be tight. And they need to be a true bonded pair---not just a random male female. A pair of any cichlid doesn't take much more space than a single...unless you want to keep anything else with them, or they are a more aggressive species.

That being said, a 75g would be much better.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

He doesnt care what fits in a 55g. Just which is the best pet. It's kind of a silly question and hard to answer.

I dont consider fish "pets" but would say a Flowerhorn, Red Devil, Oscar or alot of the larger growing cichlids make the best "wet pets".

....Bill


----------



## SiNFuLWaYs (May 18, 2009)

IMO

Just be careful with red midas flowerhorns cause eventually like me you wont be able to re arrange or ouch anything inside the tank without getting bit.  
and it hurts...lol :fish:

Cons if a pair will give you continuous fry once they start to spawn but the problem is taking care of the fry properly either using them as feeders or selling them off or trading them in .

But will be very aggressive if you decide to add anything else to he tank unless you get lucky and find the perfectly docile fish out of all the violent ones...


----------



## livewireumd (Jun 5, 2009)

My buddy got tired of his Flowerhorn biting him when he went to put the decor back in place so he took everything out of the tank. haha

A pair of cons is very fun. One by itself might not be as fun as one of the larger cichlids like an oscar (i had an oscar a few years ago and he was so smart, he watched tv with me and everything).

Pair of Cons = fun to watch and they add a new component to the tank when they spawn aka DEFEND THE CASTLE!!!
Oscar = fun because they get huge and are pretty smart
Flowerhorns = beautiful and fun but I've never seen one in a tank with anything else though

It really all depends though. Every fish is different.


----------



## SiNFuLWaYs (May 18, 2009)

i recently picked up some fry fh thai kamalau there are in my juvie no no tank.

frontosas malawis mbuna cons fh hybrid beautiful coloring all about 2-6 months old all is well ... for now til thegrow outs too small.

sorry for typos on mobile touchscreen.


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

Well MonteSS, you are right...apparently I didn't read the OP's question very well. The best "wet pet" would probably be a Flowerhorn.

Though I've never owned one...I believe that it's a hybrid with a Tri-Mac crossed with something else ( V. Synspilum?). Tri-Macs are VERY outgoing, so I'd bet that a Flowerhorn would likely retain some of that quality.


----------



## Electrophyste (Aug 5, 2009)

my Oscar is by far the best wet pet i have he interacts with me through the glass eats out of my hand and occasionally lets me pet him a bit lol


----------



## Morcs (Jun 1, 2009)

Oscar is the best wet pet.

Though id say get a Datnioid  waaay cooler.


----------



## SiNFuLWaYs (May 18, 2009)

well my fh an my midas are great interactors

frontosas are kind of skiddish
convicts are 50/50 on interactions food they come up for you alone ehh not soo much..
fh an reds/midas they come up either way.

but only time will tell your fishes personality will soon come out after time jus give it lots of attention an as what i do is keep my hands nice an clean so i can interact with my juvies so they get used to my hand some i can pet oher keep away for now


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

definitely the flowerhorn out of the 3 listed


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Pair of convicts. They have always been more interactive than the JD's I've kept.


----------



## Morcs (Jun 1, 2009)

Im finding Nics to be really interactive too, 2 days in the tank and they are eating from my fingers with my Oscar.


----------



## homerl (Jan 6, 2009)

I agree gage,have had all three,by far my flowerhorns :thumb:


----------



## SiNFuLWaYs (May 18, 2009)

i love my flowerhorn it's the only one that i can pet but my malawis are getting used to my hand an my cons too little by little its all based on interaction.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Go with cons or one of their cousins. I have never had sajica's but after owning cutteri I have to say I prefer regular old cons for sure though.

If started young I they will willingly eat out of your hand, are very owner responsive, and fun to watch.

You can get a combo of marbled/pink/regular to add some variety.

In a 55g you will have room for dithers/target fish to add movement and activity and a place for the cons to focus some of their aggression but enough room to allow a quick and hardy school of fish to get away. You will have the ability to add a cleaning crew as well.(Bristlenose plec, snails, pictus...) You can leave it just the pair and have a pretty low maint. tank too.

You also wont have to worry about upgrading the tank in the future either.

If you have other tanks the fry will make great treats and if not hopefully the parents will dispose of the last batch before the next arrives. However in a 55g there might be enough space for the young to find a place to hide. Something to think about.

A pair of JD's in a 55g is pretty common practice too. you also have the fry to consider there as well.

I have always kept a pair of cons with another larger specimen in my 55g tanks.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

I agree with gage Flowerhorns have great personality. Their different colorations are awesome too.


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

FH /thread


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Sorry went back and reread this thread. If you don't care about the what size tank you will need to comfotably house your fish FH would be the most "pet" like.


----------

